# What are your Bettas personalities?



## Bettabirdlover (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok, I will start. 


My fish

Sharkbait, Veil tail male. 
He hates bubbles from airstones, he loves bloodworms, hates freeze dried shrimp, Loves hiding in things, is a sweetheart really. :-D


Finn, Half-moon male. (he is the one in my avatar)
Loves playing in the airstone bubbles! Hates bloodworms, hates freeze dried shrimp, doesn't really hide in anything, and is such a smartie! :mrgreen:

Couldn't figure out how to get pics on here. :-?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh god. I have all eight to list...BRING IT ON! hehe

first I will start with the boys, 

kelp (yellow and black plaket) Hates red shrimp in his tank. He killed them in one day hunting for them. As for the snails, he tried but failed. I did manage to get Japanese Shrimp and both have held their own with the monster Kelp. He is sassy and flairs at everything. Kelp loves his frozen blood worms and shrimp, he never gives the assassin snails leftovers that's for sure.

Wahoo: (black and white half moon) He's gets along with the shrimp and snails and he loves his hiding rock. He loves to rest at the bottom of the tank to stay away from the current from the specs flow. (I have that thing on so low and jammed it to the glass.) He's just a baby is all. He's not the type to flare only when seeing himself in the mirror.

Carp: (Mustard Gas Dragon scale Plakat) His name says it all. He is a bottom feeder. He likes to eat his food at the bottom of the tank and stay at the bottom. He never really messes with the shrimp or snails in his tank. He's a laid back dude. 

Now onto my girls....

Mola: (red crown tail) She is the leader of the girls. Mess with her and you get a nip. She is a piggy too. And she LOVES to glass surf! Like the front glass is her territory for sure! But she allows the other girls to eat when it's time to feed. She loves all food. and ignores the snails in her sorority tank. 

Rainbow Trout: (rainbow colored VT) She is second in command... as you could say. Her and Mola are very very close friends. She loves to pick on the other two girls at times but Mole puts her in check. She loves all the food! and she likes to flare at Mola at times. Not sure if its for fun or maybe she is still trying to be the leader. 

Sterlet: (Halfmoon white and teal) She at times can be bossy and yet at times not. She will show off at Mola and get along with Trout but she is still having issues with my other girl Cobia. (info of her below) She loves Blood worms and her pellets and nothing else. She leaves the snails alone and loves her place in the back at times. 

Cobia (VT multicolored) She can be a pain in everyone's butt! She will at times be chased around by the three from her having an attitude and at times she will be just fine. Not sure if the girls are picking on her or she is picking on all three! She loves blood worms and her pellets. Not sure about the shrimp that come with the blood worms though. 

Little Bream! (CT purple rainbow color) She for right now is too small to show her personality towards the other girls. she is still in a breeders net until she gets larger to be with the big girls. She looooves her Pellets and blood worms. did not like the shrimp I tried giving her. But she does love to look through the net to see who's on the other side.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I love these threads! <3

*King Buster*: My butterfly HM male. He is a busy fish. He likes to swim around and snuggle up on his plants. He is busy finding the most perfect place to chill out, but he has so many choices lol. He loves to eat and happily greets me when I sit down to my desk.

*Jade*: aka "Lady Shark" is the most aggressive fish I own. She is fearless with endless energy. She will attack anything you put into her tank; including, turkey basters, aquascaping tools, hands, fingers, new plants... She will also eat from your hands, which I love. She is a turquoise HM female.

*Nia*: Nia is a curious and passive lady fish. She loves to explore and is cautiously curious. She is also quite proud and likes to stretch her fins at people as they walk by.

*Viola*: She is my latest lady fish and has been quite inquisitive. She is still not as outgoing as Jade, but she comes to the front of her tank whenever I am looking at them or working with the tanks.


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

Primrose- very shy, sweet and pretty,pastel white
Ember- friendly, energetic lovess doing tricks, earthy brown
Zoë- thinks she's really cool,I swear if she was a person she would be into 70s style clothes and classic jazz music- bright multicolor 
Lilac- bossy, alpha female- lavender and pink


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Beaumont - Black orchid crowntail. Wants to fight everyone all the time, he always has to know whats going on.

Valentino - Red Dumbo Plakat. as his name suggests, hes a little flirt and is pretty laid back

Queenie - Red with blue tinting veiltail. curious about things but thinks shes too cool for school to actually go check things out. 

Winston - White and blue marble halfmoon (I think). little lazy, a little spacey, but wil always greet you in the morning.

Vittorio - Copper and yellow Delta (I think). Curious and playful, he loves to explore and loves playing hide and go seek amongst his plants.

Signe - Copper Crowntail. I just got her so I don't know her too well.

Tera - Red/Brown veiltail. Has no chill, honestly. She is skittish but very interested in people.

Hedy Lamarr - Blue marble plakat. A huge butt. Big attitude and likes to poke at fingers in the water.

Purplefish - Purple veiltail. Kinda mean and very territorial, but he loves his bloodworms and slowly is learning that fingers aren't scary things.

Lucy - Red crowntail. Just got her, I have no diea about her personality.

Rosalind - Koi HMPK. Chill fish and is a little shy. A very picky eater.

Pvt. Hudson - Blue/black Hawk (at least thats what the guy said he was). Just like his name suggests, hes all hot air and tries to act like hes hot stuff and a hit with the ladies, but hes really just a huge scardy cat. Game over, man.

Jack, the Pumpkin King - Orange veiltail. A little bit of a punk, a little bit of a flirt, but he will watch me work on the computer like "hey, im here pay attention to me".

Quellek - Blue/Red Something. Was listed as "Dragonscale". He likes showing off for anyone who will watch him. He always wants to be the center of attention and will always greet me in the morning.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Kirito - Blue Veil Tail - Kind of shy, loves playing in the current of his filter or his bubble disk, also love his water sprite. Loves to have kisses blown to him and loves to have people talk to him. When he built his first bubble nest, he wanted me to compliment it before he continued with it.

Sasuke - Lavender/red Delta - So energetic, lovable, loves surfing the current of his filter or playing with his water sprite. He also loves watching TV, he has favorite shows which is Constantine, Lucifer, Teen Titans and Dragons, every other show he'll watch for about a minute and swim away but with those four shows he'll sit at the side of the tank the whole time.

They both welcome me home and dance when I wake up in the morning. I have to say "good morning" before they calm down. They both also love it when I play music, they kind of "dance" in their own way for a bit whenever I play Savage Garden lol


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a feeling this'll get a lot of TL,DR. Lol. But here goes.

The boys;
Vincent, black samurai dragonscale HM giant. Aka Himself, aka Vincent The Glorious.
It's hard to describe my Vincent. He's glorious, he knows it. He defines it. 
He's very deliberate, loves patrolling his territory and rearranging his house. He pushes decor around, head butts Rapunzyl, the moss ball and tolerates the nerite snail.

Mick, Copper with red wash, feathertail. 
My little goofy buddy, Mick is so fun to watch. He's a tiny little guy with way too much fin for his size. He's, bright, inquisitive and always hungry. He'll eat just about anything that wont eat him first. 

Panther, black w/steel blue irids. CT. 
Panther likes to lurk. He lurks in his betta log, or in his plants. When i open the lid, or look for him I always have trouble finding him, then he'll appear out of no where. He likes it dark and quiet and hates change of any kind. 

Hector, black/royal blue HMPK
Hector is young so I'm just getting to know him. He's fast, active, curious and bold. He watches the activity in the room for hours, any movement gets his attention. I get the feeling he's a hunter extraordinaire. 

The girls;
Pearl, pearl white, opaque HMPK giant. 
Pearl is the prettiest fish ever. Her simple, perfectly symetrical elegance is breathtaking. She will be paired with Vincent The Glorious soon. 

India, black lace copper HM. 
India is very calm, nothing really phases her. She's very classic looking, like she's ready for an evening at the theater. She's clear copper with smoky black trim.

Grace, Royal Blue HM.
One of my bright, dingy little jewels. Grace is, um, interesting. She has to be in the middle of things. She tries to swim upstream into the siphon every time i clean her tank, despite getting stuck face first in it the first time! It's a tiny siphon made of a 10cc oral syringe and airline tube. She had to actively stick her muzzle in there and wiggle to get up in it! It was funny, after I got her out. The look on her face!

Dolly, green/turquoise HM.
Sister to Grace, Dolly is a big busted, plump lady. She's bossy and demanding. My other little Jewel. 
Grace and Dolly are like a Saphire and an Emerald in thier tanks.

Persia, black lace full masked dragonscale HMPK
Queen of the grumpy face, Persia is exotic. She is calm and deliberate. She had a bumpy start. I think her age might have gotten mixed up with an older batch. Most of mine are aquired at around 3 to 4 months. They act like youngsters, she is the only one that acted like a baby. I had trouble getting her to eat, or even come out of hiding. She scavenged at night for the first 10 days. I just counted the pellets or frozen bbs and picked up any leftovers every morning. 
One day she came out of hiding, accepted pellets from me and has been growing like gangbusters ever since. I think she might end up being a half giant! She acts more like my giants than the other regular Bettas do.

So, that's my motley crew.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Might as well do this while I can.

Sapho: eBay win, male blue HMBF with a black head that has marbled out. He's an inquisitive little sweetheart. Keeps himself entertained, doesn't care much about chasing that weird metal thing carrying food. Started out shy but came out of his shell eventually. Speaking of shells: very gentle with his ramshorn tankmate which I do not want. I could spend hours just sitting there playing tag with this guy. 

Merah: male red Cambo, Petco graduate. Best described as "aquatic Curious George". Vacuuming his tank is especially tedious because he's always so interested in what's going on. Very photogenic, as in he literally stops and poses when the camera is out. Somehow his mouth is shaped like a perpetual smile when viewed from the side. Very fast and darn near impossible to cup.

Willow: my avatar currently. Pink Cambo BF DT imported from Thailand. Believes she's actually a Godzilla. Always so easy to feed. Too easy actually, as she won't hesitate to jump out if the tweezers are too slow. Knows to pick an open surface area to beg food from (she has a lot of floating plants) if asked: "where's feeding zone?". Notorious for attempting to fit plants into her mouth. Doesn't like fingers - which is a shame because she's SO. Darn. Cute. The day she arrived all I want to do is poke her round belly. Just... Too cute. Don't approach if allergic to cuteness.

Seren: bred locally by my LFS. Turq metallic roundtail PK. Always so cheerful and interactive. Doesn't exactly enjoy being pet but tolerates it. Will eat an entire sirloin steak if she could. Nicknamed Seren the Pig. Food hunter, definitely incompatible with inverts. Aggressive towards other females but submissive to males. The one that got me into this forum, and later became a serious aquarist rather than just "well I know how to cycle a tank so I'm good". Seren is my queen. I love everyone for their own unique traits but Seren is just the one I connect with the most. Currently this darling is battling dropsy. I'm trying the best I can but with dropsy it's all luck of the draw. So I suppose I better post this before I no longer can


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I remember doing one of these a while ago. 

*Merlin:* Steel blue/red/white multi EEDet. Very calm, very friendly. He's the least aggressive Betta I have. Won't even flare at his reflection, tolerates a huge Mystery Snail named Arthur in his tank, was fine with ghost shrimp in the past. He's always happy to see me, and I recently discovered he likes being petted. I've never seen that before. He's my first Betta, and he's the one who got me into this hobby. 

*Topaz:* Yellow Pastel Salamander EEHM. This guy is lazy. He's healthy, but he prefers to lounge around all day. He used to be very active and flare happy, but a few months of being in a community tank mellowed him out to the point where nothing bothers him. Food is his greatest joy in life. If I even look at him from across the room, he goes to his feeding spot and stares at it. 

*Azure:* Pastel Salamander? Also apparently a marble? I don't know. Blue (in some lights) body, white and sometimes red fins. Also an EEHM. He's in my profile picture. Very aggressive. He's a nut, always flaring and always curious. Everything is his enemy until he investigates it. Surprisingly, he's okay with snails. He currently has a Zebra Nerite named Marty. I would have thought that snail would be ripped to shreds with how crazy Azure is, but nope.. They get along fine. He's very showy, loves spreading his big fins out for everyone to see. He'll pose every time he sees my camera, he likes the attention. One of my favorites. Also my number one bubble nest builder.

*Rajah:* Wild type coloration, black body with red and blue fins. King HMPK, at least I think he's a HMPK. Could be a regular PK. Very fiesty. He has a perpetually angry face that's hilarious to get pictures of. If anyone besides me goes near his tank, he'll flare at them like a crazy maniac until they leave. He's okay with dogs though, no flaring, just very curious. Him and Azure are competing for the biggest bubble nest award, he's my only other bubble nest builder. 

*Apollo:* Blue with red wash DTHM. He's a bit weird. I thought he was sick for a while after getting him because he's so laid back. He does have swim bladder issues, and I don't think he'll ever swim properly, but he's healthy. He has no care in the world about anything but food. If you approach his tank, he'll stop what he's doing wherever he is in the tank, and he'll stare at you until you leave. No flaring, no moving, just staring. He's an odd little fish. 

*Sebastian:* Rescue, not sure of his color type. Metallic cream colored body with golden fins, possibly a HM or RT. I've gone through hell for this little fish. I'm still trying to fix him up, unsuccessfully.. He has medication resistant fin rot that's very frustrating to get rid of. He's a joy to own. He's very curious and fun to watch. He has odd antics that none of my other Bettas have. You'll always catch him doing something weird or entertaining if you watch him long enough. He's also a bit aggressive towards anyone but me, he only flares if my mother goes near his tank, he won't even flare at his reflection. Another one of my favorites. 

*Meeko:* Eh, fancy marble? He's blue bodied, with splotches of white and orange on his body. His fins are green and orange, with a black band followed by a clear band. He's a HM. He's another calm one who really shows no interest in anything. He's a bit like Apollo, except he actually gets excited about food. He's in a divided tank. He was aggressive at first, but Topaz being the mellow fish he is, Meeko eventually gave up on trying to challenge him. He now cares about nothing but food and exploring. He's a bit flighty with sudden movements or if someone he doesn't know goes up to him though. 

*Roman:* Adopted from a member here. He's red bodied, with red and cellophane fins. He's a DeT. He has quite the personality. After having him shipped here, he looked pretty unresponsive. I acclimated him, and soon as I let him out of the bag, not even 30 seconds later he was trying to eat everything in the tank. Eating my plants, eating my sand, trying to eat his floating hide.. He's pretty mellow for the most part though. He's usually in his hide, and then if you go up to his tank he'll lazily swim out towards you. Occasionally if you're bothering him, he'll flare at you until you leave. He'll pose for the camera if you catch him in a good mood. Quickly becoming a favorite.

I forgot to mention, sorry about Seren, Olivia. I hope she pulls though. She's in my thoughts.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Merlin - blue marble butterfly DTHM - He's a sweet, curious, friendly little guy. He's always checking things out, looking for attention.

Atalanta - Blue with redwash VT female - She has an incredible personality and is very tough. Give her a mirror and she will battle her reflection out like any of the boys. She is also very curious and will leap for her food if I let her. 

Edamame - Turquoise grizzle DTHM - Ed is shy and very timid. He tends to hide in his plants most of the time and only comes out for food and flare sessions. Ed also hates the camera, so I have only a few blurry pics of him. He's a gorgeous boy though, and is a bubblenest champ.

Yuzu - Yellow dragon HMPK - He's just a total sweetheart. He'll flare if he needs to, but other than that he's very chill. 

Cassius - Solid red CT - Oh Cassius. He is the most aggressive betta I have had in a long time, and he hates me. He will attack fingers and try to attack his reflection, which is actually quite comical. His beard is huge, and he enjoys just flaring at nothing. This guy is absolutely nuts... but I love him all the same.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Mouse - Loves patrolling his territory, he pokes around in every corner making sure nothing has changed. If something has changed, like I move his decor, he gets stress stripes. If I put my hand in his tank, he gets stress stripes. If I change anything besides what is normal, like feeding times, he gets stress stripes. He is a king betta, and doesn't like change. 

Shimmer - a bit like a bat, she like it dark, and hates cameras, even with flash off. She is constantly tank surfing, and comes to look at me when I get close, but the moment I bring a camera close to her tank, she gets stress stripes. No Photos please would be her line. She likes to squeeze through tight spaces, and I often worry if she is stuck, though she has yet to have that happen.

Wick - A long, flowing crowntail that Looves showing off, he comes to the front of the tank when I appear, and even flares for the camera. He also flares at any bettas he sees, and loves making a bubble nest around the heater. At night, the heater light lights up his bubble nest. 

Leo - Another tank surfer, he lives in a 10g and constantly runs back and forth along the walls. He stops for food, but because he has scales on the top of his eyes has a hard time seeing floating pellets. He like relaxing on the gravel on the occasion he decides to stop tank surfing. He will also lounge on the rocks and decor. He is a dumbo plakat, so his long pectoral fins are used a bit like hands to keep himself in place.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh boy...I have so many lol

Sammy: He's my aggressive little bugger. You look at him wrong and he'll flare at you, yet he did surprisingly well in a divided tank.

Calcifer: He's curious and spunky and flares at his food before he'll eat it. It seems like he has to thoroughly intimidate it first. 

Braveheart: He's blind so he's really kind of shy. He doesn't move around much and just has the oh bother expression on his face at all times. 

Chihiro: I always joke that Chihiro is a male trapped in a female body. She's vicious. 

Haku: He's polite, he hardly flares, but he will if a mirror is present or another fish is floated in his tank. 

River: Spunky little butt. She may be fiesty but the second you start a water change or cup her she goes from MG to yellow. 

Tadashi: He poses for the camera. He's a ham and he knows it. 

Misha: He's my raggedy old man. He's nearing his 2nd birthday as is Sammy. 

Zuri: He's my puppy fish. He acts like a little puppy dog. Constantly asking for affection and will even sometimes let you stroke his head gently. (Generally he'll allow me to)

Vincent: He seems fiesty and aggressive so far, I haven't seen enough of his personality to be able to tell for sure. 

David: David is my mom's fish. He's kind of shy and likes to rest by his heater and plants and especially in the finger hole of his vase.


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

Tony- a red VT he was very energetic and loved it when I pet him.
Henry- a blue VT who was shy and a loner but sweet.
Pennelope- a red VT she is very sassy and loves to show off. She also loves her food!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

What a fun posting! It is amazing how many people treat fish like zombies, they really do have spunk and personality and should be engaged by their owners!!!
Ive had guests laugh that I even named my two boys; why is that funny????

*Little Man Sam*: my first ever betta. He was described as a "rose petal tail" and was a delicious mix of indigo, turquoise, red and white tipped fins. He has a dark black face and bright blue lips which make him utterly adorable.

His personality is laid back, stays at rest towards the bottom.
Very alert to anything going on near him and wants to socialize once noticed.
Greets me after an absence with an almost excited "wagging" motion that he does in a small area. Fast and furious for a minuet then he settles down.

Does not make any bubble nests but has a few stray bubbles here and there.

*Liberace* is a "dumbo" and was named because of those flashing fins. He has the colors of the southwest; terra cotta, whitewash and faded turquoise; his "eyebrows" make him look abit fierce.

Unlike Sam, he is territorial and fast moving always patrolling his tank. He likes to take a momentary rest on a hammock which was Sam's but he never used.

Large scale bubble nests were built 2 days after I brought him home. 

Liberace is flamboyant in appearance but I suggest he is all male and would be a force to recon with in nature. Tiny and mighty.

***Great topic, looking foward to reading more about other members betta's!!***


----------

